# Anyone due end of November, early December????



## ttcpostvr

Hello Beautiful Pregnant Mommies!

I am due November 30th. 

I had a m/c in January, so we are very anxious about this baby!
I would love to have some bump buddies to share symptoms, thoughts, and concerns with!!!!

We will have our first u/s at 6 weeks, 0 days, which is next friday, April 6th!

As of today, 5w 0d, I have not had many symptoms other than slight breast tenderness, slight constipation, urinating maybe a little more than normal, and nauseous every once in a while. 

Considering I thought I was pregnant for the last year we have been trying to conceive, this month has def been different, as i did not have any pregnancy symptoms around my expected period at all, like i did all of the prior months.


----------



## babyfeva

Hello & congrats!! I'm also due on Nov 30th! Love to be bump buddies.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Yay! Sounds good, how are you feeling?


----------



## babyfeva

Feeling good. Not feeling pregnant just bloated! How about you?


----------



## ttcpostvr

I've been pretty good. I def don't feel pregnant, which kind of scares me because of our m/c 2 months ago. But hopefully all is well. Bbs are getting more sore every day, and my bowels def aren't normal. We have our u/s in just 3 days! Can't wait! I wish it would be more than just a little dot on the creen! Haha but I'm sure that time will come soon enough. Do you have your first appt scheduled yet?


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting that you at least get to see your baby! My scan isn't until April 26th!! So far away. I'll be almost 9 weeks by then.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I'm sure with my early scan will come lots of anxiety. At 6 weeks there is a good chance I won't see a hb, which is going to be quite scary until my next scan.


----------



## Shey

Im due Dec. 3rd!


----------



## rrwife

I'm due November 30th as well! So far, I'm feeling ok. I have had horrible breast tenderness. I haven't been sick yet, but I do feel nauseous often. I have been sleeping a lot too. After I get off work, I just want to lay down. haha. I'm sure you can relate. My first ultrasound isn't until April 25th. It can't get here soon enough! Last weekend, I spotted and had some cramps, so of course I freaked out. I called my doc on Monday to be ensured that everything was ok and it was normal, but since then I just haven't felt 'pregnant'. I'm not sure if it's because I'm adjusting to the idea, or if something is really going on. My symptoms haven't changed, and the spotting stopped and was never too bad, maybe it's just my mind. I'm ready to see my little baby on the screen to confirm everything!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Shey & rrwife.
rrwife- my scan is on April 26th! seems so far away doesn't it. I'm also always sleepy but really no other symptoms.


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies! My EDD is also Nov 30th :d can I join?? So far my pregnancy symptoms at itchy nipples (lol) urinating more often and unusual bowel movements. Oh and I'm sooooo much more tired now! I already have a 23month toddler to run around after of a daytime, she truly wares me out!! Hope everyones feeling good today :) xx


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Jadey and congrats!! My nipples also started itching as of yesterday. LOL


----------



## Jadey-x

Don't remember having itchy nips last time :haha: just had my first appointment with the doctor today. Can't WAIT to have my 12week scan.. Seems a lifetime away at the month though


----------



## Jadey-x

*at the moment (not at the month :dohh: )


----------



## babyfeva

Did they do an ultrasound?


----------



## Jadey-x

Today? No no, this was just my initial, telling the doc I'm pregnant and then them refering me. They did my blood pressure n sent me on my way!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies! Congrats to those that have joined.
My first u/s I today. I wa hoping I could leep til noon o ii wouldn't have to think about it.

You see, 2 days ago my boobs hurt soo bad and I was constipated. 
But yesterday, I woke up and my boobs were less sore and I had a bm.
Today, they are still less sore, and I'm ready for another bm. 
So, it seems as if my symptoms are disappearing, as well as my temp droppinng.

I'm almost certain of impending m/c, and I just almost wish I wasn't going to have an u/s,
And I could just try for things to pass on their own. I'm so upset now. :( we had soo much riding on this pregnancy lasting, as I need ivf to save my eggs followed by chemo, and since I got pregnant last month, I denied the option for medical insurance my new employer offered that would have covered 5000 dollars of my ivf treatment!

Ladies, I need lots of prayers, please!


----------



## babyfeva

Oh sweetie I hope everything is ok. How did your appointment go?


----------



## Jadey-x

Will keep you in my prayers hunni xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

appt went "okay" i'm still not convinced everything is okay tho. the doc didn't seem concerned, but i def am. i was 6 weeks and baby measure 5 weeks. he acted like it wasnt a big deal, because there was an obvious yolk sac and def is not a blighted ovum. who knows what is truly going on. i know i def don't feel pregnant. i have another u/s on thursday, i guess i will just have to wait and see.


----------



## babyfeva

Oh sweetie, I really hope all is well with you and your little bean.


----------



## Jadey-x

Best of luck for Thursday xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

Just an update! (i had an u/s at 6 weeks, and only saw a 5 weeks gest sac and yolk sac)
Today I went in for another ultrasound, at 6+6.
Baby had a hb of 130, today, which was definitely an unforgettable sound! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days, which is 4 days behind lmp edd, which I'm a lot happier with rather than 7 days. 

They are going to make my pregnancy high-risk, due to previous miscarriage and cancer, which I'm kind of excited about. More ultrasounds!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days measuring 6 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so happy that you got to hear your baby heartbeat and that everything is good!


----------



## Jadey-x

So happy for you hun! What brilliant news!!! How is everyone feeling now? I'm just super tired like ALLL the time.. And I've kind of gone off tea? (Which I love) and I reaaaaaaaally wanted pate on toast the other night :dohh:


----------



## babyfeva

I'm tired and hungry all the time! I just ate a bowl of cereal before getting into the shower. Then I'll make an egg burrito before going to work haha!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Haha. I'm always hungry too! I dont remember reading about that symptom. I'm super duper tired too!


----------



## Jadey-x

I am putting on weight like nothing else! I haven't weighed myself but I feel SO heavy and my stomach fat is jus sticking out! Have to stop eating so much crap but can't bloody help it!! Need to switch my snacks to fruit n get walking with my little girl! Feeling this tired all the time I jus need a little push... 

How are we all today? Went to in laws today (usually do on a saturday) so we got in late n OH ordered us a chinese.. Amazing :) xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Jadey- I've been feeling so bloated and fat! My belly just sticks out so much- isn't it too early? I dont' ever want to go anywhere because nothing fits.


----------



## Jadey-x

I feel the same! My jeans aren't all that comfortable, n I just look so fat in all my tops! I can't wait to have a real baby bump :) x


----------



## ttcpostvr

Its funny that you ladies mention feeling so fat. Today is the first day I have really had a lot of issues. I've been able to suck in my bloat until today. I forfeit my bloat battle, and welcome life with belly. I'm sure it will be baby belly before we know it!


----------



## Jadey-x

Anyone gettin any cravings? :)


----------



## babyfeva

No real cravings yet just want flavorful food.


----------



## Jadey-x

Normally I'm a very good eater. At the moment I think I've more gone off things than anything else... Gone off pastry and chocolate :( lol


----------



## ttcpostvr

hello beautiful ladies,
just thought i would update you on my sweet little baby. ordered a fetal doppler online and received it monday, listened and couldn't find anything. today, i searched for like 20 minutes and FINALLY found that precious sound. 176 bpm! i have another u/s friday!


----------



## babyfeva

How much was your doppler, I might want to get one! I had my first u/s at 9 weeks and got to see and hear the baby's heartbeat. It was so awesome! Lucky you get another scan on Friday, I have to wait for my 12 week scan on May 18!


----------



## Jadey-x

I don't even have a 12week scan date yet! Got my booking appt finally on 10th May. I'd love a doppler!


----------



## ttcpostvr

50 ish. it was totally worth it! Fetal doppler.net is where I got mine. It only took 2 days to deliver. Order extra ultrasound gel though!


----------



## babyfeva

I had pink cm this morning which my nurse practitioner told me to monitor. Then I was rear ended on the freeway!! I'm so freaked out. I hope my baby's ok. I have an ultrasound tomorrow! Please wish me luck ladies. 
Btw I ordered a doppler today and wish I had it now.


----------



## ttcpostvr

here is our baby today at 10 weeks. he/she was moving like crazy and even waved at us for a few seconds. :) loving our little gummy bear so much.

166 bpm
30.8 mm

hope you guys are doing well! hopefully baby is okay after your accident dear, good luck at your u/s. post a pic!
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks_166bpm_30.8 mm.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scan of your gummy bear. My ultrasound well excellent today. I also got to see my gummy baby squirming and moving around it was amazing! As far as for the spotting my dr said my membrane that fuses to my uterus has a little area that hasn't completely fused and most likely caused the light spotting. She said it was totally normal. Thank goodness!


----------



## Jadey-x

Brilliant news, glad all is well :) 

So jelous I don't even have a scan date yet!

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jadey- when will you get your scan date?


----------



## Jadey-x

Got my booking appt 2mz morning, so will hopefully find out then!


----------



## babyfeva

yaay Jadey hopefully it will be really soon!


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks :) I hope so too, can't wait to see my little bean


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies! How are we doing?!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey! Doing well. Been hearing the baby's hb everyday on the doppler :) I have my NT test and ultrasound on Friday- can't wait! How are all of you?


----------



## ttcpostvr

I've been doing well. Been hearing that sweet hb too. I have my next u/s on Wednesday. Soo excited. The baby I going to look like a baby this time! Hehe.

We find out the gender on june 9th! Soooo close!


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay we both have u/s this week! I can't wait to find out what we're having.


----------



## Jadey-x

8 days til my first scan .. Haven't got a doppler and wasn't allowed to listen to babys hb at booking appt so still have no actual proof that my bean is ok! :( 
I'm starting to worry myself


----------



## ttcpostvr

Having a home doppler is totally worth it! Sorry you are unsure of things. I'm sure all is well! And you will know very soon, with u/s proof! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Jadey- all will be well with your baby, try to not worry. I can't wait to hear all about your first scan!


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks girls, I can't wait until Wednesday! I have no reason to believe anything is wrong so just staying positive as I can. 

Have you announced your pregnancies yet? My two best friends and close family knew from the start anyway. But ill be happy to tell people after my scan :)

Xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

We told close friends and family at about 7 weeks after 1st scan. Told fb after 10 week scan.


----------



## babyfeva

I've told most ppl already. Will post on fb after getting my NT blood results back my Friday. My fingers are crossed that all will be ok. The u/s looked good though. :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Ill probably post my scan pic on fb after weds providing all looks good :) 

So I don't know your names! My names Jade, I'm 21 and from UK near-ish London.

Tell us a bit about yourselves xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey Jade

My name is Julia and I live in Santa Clara, California USA. Are you excited about Wed?


----------



## Jadey-x

So excited about Weds! A little nervous but trying not to think that way. Absolutely cannot wait to see my little bean! :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Scan went really well today :) sooo happy

They've put me back 5 days so I'm 12 weeks today but that's ok x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120523-00587.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyfeva

Jadey- so happy to hear that your scan went well! Your baby looks so cute.


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks Julia, it was so amazing seeing little bean wriggling about today :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

Jade, very cute pic.

I'm kortney, from indiana.

Have you guys had any feelings of depression? I am soo blah and I just can't kick it for some reason. Thi should be such an amazing time of my life and I am... just ugh!


----------



## babyfeva

Kortney- I think what you're feeling is completely normal. I really thinks its the hormones. A few weeks back I had the same thing for a few days. It finally went away.


----------



## Jadey-x

I have felt exactly the same!! Just this last week, we've had some sun! I've spent quality time with my daughter & OH, and my tired & sickness have DEFINATELY subsided just recently.. Its made me feel so much happier in myself!!

I'm sure it'll pass xx just hormones! 

X


----------



## ttcpostvr

thank you ladies, it def helps hearing others say what i already know


----------



## Jadey-x

Having such a lovely weekend with my family. I'm so much happier since my scan :) are you ladies having a nice weekend? 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi jade

I'm also having a good weekend! Going to go watch what to expect when you're expecting tonight with the hubby :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Ooh let us know what its like! I want to see that :)


----------



## babyfeva

So, What to Expect When You're Expecting was pretty good. Good laughs and sobs.


----------



## bonne_maman

I'm Melissa. I'm due with my first on Nov 26th (also my OH's bday!) How is everyone feeling? :flow:


----------



## Jadey-x

I might have to go see it with my pregnant best friend :) 

I still can't believe I'm pregnant! I mean, I know I am, but I actually keep forgetting that I'm going to have another baby at the end of this!! Aaah

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hey Melissa! I'm feeling so much better now compared the first few weeks have you had your scan yet?

Aww what a lovely birthday present that'll make for your OH :)

Xx


----------



## bonne_maman

Jadey-x said:


> Hey Melissa! I'm feeling so much better now compared the first few weeks have you had your scan yet?
> 
> Aww what a lovely birthday present that'll make for your OH :)
> 
> Xx

Hi Jadey-x, Glad to hear you're feeling good. I had my first scan at 12w and then unfortunately because I had a minor car accident last week I had to have another 2 scans (abdominal and vag). Luckily baby and I are OK! 

I want to get a human-sized hamster ball to roll around in for these next few months and then y'know, for the baby for the next 18 or so years :winkwink:

Yes OH is excited for his birthday present! But he did ask if they would be getting separate cakes once baby is older...:hugs:


----------



## Charlottec

Hi everyone!
Im Charlotte and had my first scan yesterday! Found out i was 13 weeks and 4 days so my due date is 29th November :) Im so excited but as this is my first i'm pretty nervous too x


----------



## Jadey-x

Melissa - Glad to hear everything is ok since car accident! Yeah human sized hamster balls would be great! :) .. Aww OH is getting jelous about the cakes already! Bless him, hehe.

Charlotte - Hi! Congrats on your pregnancy :) this is my second and I'm really nervous too! I'm so excited aswell though!

Is anybody going to find out what they're having at 20 week scan?

Xx


----------



## Charlottec

Thanks Jadey :) im findin out the gender on my 20 week scan which is booked for the 17th July, I really can't wait! I don't mind whether they'll be a boy or a girl, i'm just excited to know :) x


----------



## Jadey-x

Mines on the 19th July, I'm definately finding out! I can't wait :) just tackling my ironing at the minute, having a break in the sun.. HATE ironing, lol

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone,

I have a gender scan at 16 weeks on June 15! I can't wait. Hopefully the baby will cooperate.


----------



## bonne_maman

Charlottec said:


> Hi everyone!
> Im Charlotte and had my first scan yesterday! Found out i was 13 weeks and 4 days so my due date is 29th November :) Im so excited but as this is my first i'm pretty nervous too x

Hi Charlotte. I'm expecting my first too, I hear you about the nervousness!:wacko:


----------



## Charlottec

Hope everythin goes well for you Melissa :) we're not too far apart either which is cool! 
It still doesnt feel real for me yet, when people ask about it i'm like oh yeah i'm pregnant! x


----------



## bonne_maman

Jadey-x said:


> Melissa - Glad to hear everything is ok since car accident! Yeah human sized hamster balls would be great! :) .. Aww OH is getting jelous about the cakes already! Bless him, hehe.
> 
> Charlotte - Hi! Congrats on your pregnancy :) this is my second and I'm really nervous too! I'm so excited aswell though!
> 
> Is anybody going to find out what they're having at 20 week scan?
> 
> Xx

Oh I can't wait to find out the sex!! Anyone want to humor me and take a guess from my 12 week scan?
 



Attached Files:







img016.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jadey-x

Julia - 15th June! I'm so jelous! Hope baby is being good on that day for you :)

I'm going to go with Boy Melissa! 

Xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

I think whatever you are having melissa I opposite of what I am. Our skulls look a lot diff. Cute pics!

We find out 1 week from today what we are having! :)


----------



## aaliyahsmummy

Hi everyone. Well after 6 months of trying i am finally preggers! I am now 13 wks and due 9th december. x


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting one more week! Mines in 1 week 6 days!! woohoo


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats & welcome aaliyah!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Congrats! We tried for a year so I def know what its like to have to wait! How have your symptoms been


----------



## bonne_maman

Welcome Aaliyah. 

How is everyone feeling? I am psyched that my first trimester insomnia and fatigue seem to have gone away! It is such a treat to sleep through the night again and not walk around exhausted all day.


----------



## Jadey-x

I'm definately feeling a lot better now :) just doing some jacket potatoes for myself & family :)

Going isle of wight for a week next week, be a nice little break!

I can't wait to find out what I'm having this time around :) secretly routing for another girl but wouldn't be disappointed either way at all!

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Good morning everyone,

Feeling much more energetic now compared to the first 2 months. I'm also noticing i'm getting a tiny bump finally.


----------



## Jadey-x

I think I'm starting to notice a little bump now too :) not much but I know its there! 

I fancy a bowl of coco pops, its half 8 in the evening here though, lol

Is everyone having a nice weekend? Went to inlaws yesterday as usual on a Saturday, also it was OH's bday, was a nice day overall :) haven't done a lot today! Bit of cleaning and shopping... I wanna take my little girl out somewhere nice tomorrow, haven't decided on anything yet

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies.

Did some housework, grocery shopping, visited mother in law, watched SnowWhite & the Huntsman (pretty good), bought dinner. Pretty eventful day. Now home relaxing.


----------



## Jadey-x

Just about to go for lunch with my little girl, my mum and my granny, so that'll be nice :) 

Anybody still taking folic acid?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey Jade- I'm still taking my prenatals which has folic acid plus a DHA pill. My doctor said to continue taking them throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## Jadey-x

I remember only taking folic acid up until 12 weeks with my first daughter but the ones I have this time recommend taking them all the way through. Oh well, guess ill carry on 

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hey where is everyone!?

How are we all doing xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Jade- i'm good. Found out I'm having a boy!! How are you and everyone else?


----------



## Jadey-x

Oh congrats!!! I still haven't found out yet .. Roll on 19th July!! :) I'm feeling good right now, got a driving test on Weds, Very nervous! But if I don't pass, at least ill learn from it. NEED my licence now


----------



## KittiKat76

Oooh good luck with your driving test!!!

I'm a 35 year old first time mummy to be from South London. Due Nov 28th. Very excited... 20 week scan on July 12th.... New to this site, but getting hang of it slowly. Current pregancy issues are trying to find maternity trousers for work, and not drinking Pepsi Max (2 weeks cold turkey.. it's hard to quit the caffeine) and finding a cot/crib that will fit in our tiny bedroom! AAGGGHHH!!!
The 24/7 nausea has finally gone now I'm 18 weeks, but still get it every morning between 2am-9am. it's horrid but it'll all be worth it!!!
Resisting the urge to buy so far... and I work for a baby retailer!!! SO HARD TO NOT BUY EVERYTHING!
Anyone want to be bump buddies then just message me!!! The bump is growing.... I'm actually starting to look pregnant now rather than someone who's had too many pies!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck Jade! I know you'll pass b/c you NEED to pass :)

Welcome KittiKat! I don't know how you resist from buying stuff. All I've bought so far was 1 baby outfit and a few maternity clothes for myself since I finally have a bump! I also bought a maternity/nursing bra today- it's so comfortable.


----------



## Jadey-x

I need to buy myself some more maternity bits, the selection of comfy clothes I have is going down by the day! Need some new bits to fit, lol.

Getting SO tired early evenings just recently! My housework is suffering a bit as I'm getting worn out so quickly! By the time I'm done running around after my little girl I feel like I need a nap. - haha

Anyone got any names in mind?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Our sons name will be Enrique but possibly ricky or rico for short. How about you?


----------



## Jadey-x

I passed my driving test ladies! I'm so pleased :) 

For a boy we've got Michael Thomas (Mikey for short) after craigs dad & grandad

For a girl .. No idea! Lol


----------



## KittiKat76

love Rico! cute


----------



## KittiKat76

Jadey-x said:


> I passed my driving test ladies! I'm so pleased :)
> 
> For a boy we've got Michael Thomas (Mikey for short) after craigs dad & grandad
> 
> For a girl .. No idea! Lol

CONGRATS ON PASSING YOUR TEST!!!! You're so lucky. Do you have a car? I can drive but wrote my car off 2 years ago and now with bubba on the way we can't afford to get me a car. My OH has one, but he'll be driving to work. I guess walking everywhere will help lose the pounds afterwards though...


----------



## Jadey-x

I have got a car, but the insurance is through the roof!! As soon as I get a bit of money together to get it on the road ill be ok, but it will be so handy having the car. OH has a car and he drives his van for work so we only really need one, but there's no way I'm driving his range rover! Haha


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls...

May I join you? I am due 28th November and we are team :blue:!!

I have my 20 week scan on the 12th July as well as my first consultant appointment.

Hope you'll have me? 

xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi sailorsgirl!! How have you been. Congrats on team blue! Got any names decided yet? Got my 20 week in 2 weeks n SOO excited to find out what we're having :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jadey- I knew it, Congrats!! woohoo!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome sailorgirl of course we'll have you. How are you feeling? I have my 20 week appointment on July 9th a few days before my actual 20th mark but eh close enough. :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks girls, I'm feeling great thanks. My pregnancy has been much easier than with my dd so I am loving every minute of it. At the moment :). How are you girls feeling? Not long till all our scans then!! Will you be finding out the gender? I'm too impatient to stay yellow lol.

Xxx


----------



## KittiKat76

Nov 28th seems soo far away right now. Even my 20 week scan on July 12th seems sooo far away right now. I have been feeling nauseous all night, and all morning, now i have to work 8 hours and I dont' want to (lays on floor and has toddler tantrum!!!)

I am having such a pain in the arse time with my parents. Me and the OH want to know the sex, we're too impatient to wait, but my parents want a surprise. So this now means I can't tell my grandparents (in their 90's, likely to ruin the surprise without even realising it, bad memory) and i probably can't tell all my friends on facebook as I am friends with family and my brother and sister in law etc are on there. AAGGHHHHH
Maybe i'll unfriend them all. agghhhhh


----------



## Jadey-x

I'm far too impatient to stay on team yellow! Definately finding out :)

KittiKat what a shame! Maybe you can convince them to want to know too! 

My dogs are annoying me so much! Everything they do winds me up just recently! I'm so tired this evening.. Bedtime I think!

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

I've been feeling great and more energetic compared to the first trimester. I was fortunate to find out i'm having a boy at 16 weeks! Can't wait to hear all about everyone else's scans!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh kittikat, that's so awkward. We had a couple of family members last time who tried to convince us not to find out. But in the end its our baby and our decision. They got past it eventually. (Maybe a little harsh)

Hope you manage to work it out.

Yey another boy :) can't wait to hear what everyone is having! I'm going shopping today so may just have to make a few purchases :) 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned, or otherwise.

Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Ill be going baby shopping the day I find out what we're having! Went with my best friend a couple of months ago after her 20 week scan, was lovely :) OH has the day off work and is obviously more than welcome to join, but got a feeling he'd rather clean his car or something - hehe 

On a cleaning spree today! Well, just about to start! Don't want to let myself stop until I'm done, I've been slipping lately n my house is starting to look gross.

Think ill do a shepheards pie for dinner tonight, mmm

What's everyone else up to today 

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh sounds lovely.

Good luck with your spring clean :)

I have my first aqua natal class today :/ I'm a but nervous.

Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

How did the aqua natal class go? I'm not even sure what it is! 

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

It was brill...I'd definitely recommend doing one if you have time/money/ a class local. 

I can't wait for next week now :) xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi girls- Had my 20 week scan yesterday and all looks great. Will have another checkup in 4 weeks! I wish they could do ultrasounds everytime :(. I only got to hear the baby's heart beat yesterday which I do at home already with my doppler.


----------



## KittiKat76

One more sleep! Wonder if we're team pink or blue!?:happydance:


----------



## Jadey-x

Great news that everything is well Julia! I wish we could have scans everytime aswell, what a lovely experience :) 

Good luck for 2mz Kittikat! Be sure to let us all know what team you're on :)

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

gladly all went well yesterday :)

Ooh when's your scan kittikat? Good luck, can't wait to hear what you are having.

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow and my first consultant appointment. We should find out it I am able to go for a VBAC :).

How is everyone? 

Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

So jelous of you girlies all finding out!! Hehe, my scan is a week today! Woooooh

Me n my little princess have woken up today with colds.. Mines more a sore throat. Gonna get us some cold remedies & fresh air this mornin then probably just chill out today. I am meant to be meet a couple of old school friends this afternoon, ill see how we feel a little later :) 

I love feeling baby wriggling around! 

Have a great day everyone, Friday 2mz!

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

KittiKat76 said:


> One more sleep! Wonder if we're team pink or blue!?:happydance:

Team Pink!!!

(my sister-in-law is not going to be happy...she has 4 boys!!!)

We are over the moon... :cloud9:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Kittikat!


----------



## sanchez22

I am due November, 5


----------



## KittiKat76

Welcome sanchez!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey congrats kittikat xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Woooh congrats Kittikat :)

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Hey sailorgirl,
your scan was Thurs same as mine right? Did you find out the sex? Mind said "most probably a girl" and now I am scared to buy girl stuff incase they got it wrong! She was laying funny and wouldn't move! Hope everything is ok with you and bump!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome sanchez!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yes it was :) we found out a couple of weeks ago via baby bond that we are on team blue! And it was confirmed in Thursday! Very happy lol 

Could you buy pink bits and keep the receipts? 

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Have already bought some babygrows..... Some white, some pink. Next sale! Bargains! Crib arrives Tuesday. Its all suddenly becoming very real and exciting


----------



## Jadey-x

Can't believe how times flying!!

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Had my scan today!! Eee, everythings looking well :) 

Expecting another little girlie :) sooo excited!! 

How is everyone 

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Woo congrats on your girlie!!

We are doing great, just having a lazy day before family arrive tomorrow.

How is everyone else? 

xx


----------



## Jadey-x

I'm doing alright, my little girl's being a bit of a pain at the moment! Lol

Can't wait to go on a pink shopping spree :)

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

I just wish I could feel her kicking... My bloody placenta is at the front. My friends say I should be grateful that I am not feeling the movements, but this is my first. I want it all! (the early mornin nausea could go though!). And I suppose the first time you don't feel movements this early anyway... How are your bumps doing? Doing enough sommersaults for the Olympics?!


----------



## Jadey-x

I'm starting to feel kicks now, I thought it was a little late with it being my second but I am definately feeling movements now

Feeling a bit sicky this eve, n a touch of heartburn - delightful

Has anyone started on the babys room yet? Mine will eventually be sharing with my first daughter but will need to get some new extra furniture. I'm excited for redecorating :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- isn't it so great to feel the little kicks? I can't wait to feel more consistent movements. As far as the baby room, we just had it painted and just got the crib. We still have to put it together.


----------



## Jadey-x

LOVE feeling her wriggling around. My best friend who's now 33 weeks pregnant is getting uncomfortable, and her little girls movements are even uncomfortable for her bless her, but atm I'm still LOVING feeling our girl :) 

We've got the crib aswell, not set up yet either. My mother in law asked me this weekend if I'd be interested in some lilac-y wardrobe & drawers set that her mate is selling. Made me realise just how much extra storage ill need!! Luckily our Caseys room is quite a good size, so it won't be too hard to add the extra bits in time.

We've got sunshine here in in England this week, its lovely being able to take my dauhter out into the garden and the park without wellies!! Been a wet summer so far...

Anyone got any exciting plans this week? I've got my friends baby shower this weekend, that'll be nice :) 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- what are wellies? I'm in California and the weather has been so hot lately. I think by wednesday it should go back down to a comfortable 75 degrees. :)

No plans this week really. Just work Tues, Wed, Thursday then have an dental implant seminar on Friday then work Saturday!


----------



## Jadey-x

Lol wellies are like waterproof boots you wear when its wet or muddy etc. 

I've jus put my little girl down to bed, & OH is out this eve so bit of me time.. Probs have an early night to be honest, feel like I've been a bit more tired & achey just recently.

Any ideas for a little baby shower gift for my friend? 

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Finally felt first kicks last night.. out at the cinema watching the new batman film and I got 3 big kicks! My girl has taste! The film was brilliant!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Woo yey for kicks!!!

How are all your bumps looking? I think I may just be getting past looking fat and starting to look pregnant!

xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

A few people have commented on me being pregnant, so my bump must be showing properly now :) that's nice

Last night OH felt little girlie kicking loads! It was lovely

Anyone decided on any names yet?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey Jade. My husband still hasn't got to feel kicks yet. Maybe once but he wasn't sure... Our son will be named after our grandfathers. Enrique Concepcion. The middle name will not be used b/c kids will make fun of him and the first name we'll be using a nickname. How about you?


----------



## Jadey-x

We can't decide on a name!! But got time yet I suppose. 

I'm so achey today, bottom of my back and hips have been so achey n twingey all day :( its only going to get worse the bigger I get!

Looking forward to lunch with my mum & best friend tomorrow, we usually meet up on a friday afternoon. My little Casey loves seeing them :)

Hope everyone is well today! I'm just about to have an evening snack of coco pops.... Can't stop thinking about them

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- enjoy your lunch tomorrow!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Have a lovely lunch. 

We haven't decided on names yet either...

Is anyone suffering with heartburn? 

Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

I've experienced heartburn for the first time while pregnant. I've had it like twice and i don't like it! haha


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah I'm getting heartburn too! Its horrible, and is only going to get worse! Rennies helped me with my first daughter, but may need some gaviscon this time around if it gets any worse!

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Think we've decided on Jessica Leigh for our little girl :) 

Took us a while! OH was being such a pain! Haha

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

ah beautiful name!

we are struggling we have agreed on:

Lyall
Euan
Xavier
Rohan
Dainton

and I like:
Cole
Wyatt
Elliot

but hubby likes Tristan (ick :))

xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Love Elliot & Dainton :)

Me & OH didn't even have a list, he was just saying no to everything I suggested!! Got there in the end.. Leigh is after his friend who died a few years ago

Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Aaw that's so lovely. And I'm sorry your oh lost his friend :(

Dainton is one of my favorites :) Not many people like it because they haven't heard it before.

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful names girls! Yaay today is Vday for me. I had a doctors appt yesterday and i've gained 22 pounds! eek. I have to do my GTT at the end of this month. I'm also thinking of doing a 3D/4D scan. Have you girls done that or will you?


----------



## Jadey-x

6 days until V day for me :) 

I won't be getting a 4d scan because I just can't afford it! They seem amazing though 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- your V-day will be here before you know it!


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah I know, not long now :) 

I'm SO tired this evening, definate early night for me!

What's everyone up to the weekend

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

I unfortunately work on Saturdays :( but I hope to go and look at rocking chairs and put together the baby's crib. I just scheduled a 3 week maternity class starting Sept 10! Time is moving fast now. How about you?


----------



## Jadey-x

No plans really, we usually go see OH's parents on a saturday. Nice because if any of his brothers or sisters are there, Casey gets to see her cousins :)

Got my anti-D booked for next month. Ill have to book a 28 week midwife appointment too, feels like I aint seen them in AGES!!

Anyone else having an anti-d?

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Whats an anti-d??! 
Well my OH finally felt little one last night. I think she was laying right against my side as we couuld feel her heartbeat really easily through my ever expanding tummy. It could have been kicks, but it was very regular and rhythmic, so i figured it was heartbeat?? Not sure
Having my first ever Mid-wife appointment next week. Very excited as I will finally have everything tested (only 24 weeks in, well done NHS).
Bought carseat last week too. had to go get it fitted first because we have a very old car and wasn't sure what would and what wouldn't fit. Grandparents paid for it though! yay!!
Got my MATB1 form yesterday so i can finally officially tell work I leave in 2.5 months. Scary. I hope they get someone good in to run my shop. I have 13 lovely girls who are dreading getting a new boss (although i secretly think a few of them can't wait!! baby brain is driving them mad).
In the middle of sending emails to Head office because my company got taken over by another company 5 years ago and they get a maternity clothing allowance and we don't. We are the same company, same area managers manage both brands, same boss, same head office. So I want my maternity work trousers for free (have paid over £50). I am full-time and need to be comfortable when on my feet for 8 hours a day!! Will let you all know if i win my battle!!! lol
My OH and i went book buying yesterday. He wants to read bump a story every night. He felt like a right idiot doing it, and I had to hide my face behind a pillow cos he felt all self conscious, but we now have Elves & the shoemaker, rapunzel, 3 billy goats gruff, chicken licken and the magic porridge pot. Some classics from our childhood!!!
Oh and because daddy thinks mummys music is crap, she is listening to all HER stuff on her days off so baby gets used to the GOOD stuff! HA!
Hope you're all well. Hope bumps are behaving for you!!


----------



## KittiKat76

Jadey-x said:


> Think we've decided on Jessica Leigh for our little girl :)
> 
> Took us a while! OH was being such a pain! Haha
> 
> Xx


We like Jessica or Jessie too. Still not decided though. I have a list that is 28 names long, and the OH only likes 3 of them!


----------



## Jadey-x

Anti-d is just an injection you have around 28weeks if your blood group os rhesus negative, or something to that effect! 

Good luck with your battle with head office!

Aww that's nice that OH is reading to bump :) mine wouldn't do something like that, he'd be so embarrased bless him, hehe.

What are the names that your OH likes off your list? 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck with the battle!


----------



## NicholaP

I am due December 1st with my first baby! Don't know what I am having, leaving it to be a wee surprise!!


----------



## Jadey-x

Congrats nicola :) awww that's nice that you're waiting! There's no way I'd have been able to wait! I was dying to know at our 20 week scan!

Having another little princess & calling her Jessica Leigh

You got any names decided yet?

Xx


----------



## NicholaP

Jadey-x said:


> Congrats nicola :) awww that's nice that you're waiting! There's no way I'd have been able to wait! I was dying to know at our 20 week scan!
> 
> Having another little princess & calling her Jessica Leigh
> 
> You got any names decided yet?
> 
> Xx

Thank You! :)

H2B and I are soo excited!

At the moment - no doubt it will change - if its a girl it will be Iona or Cameron and if its a boy Campbell or Robert. 

I am utterly convinced its a girl, as is everyone I speak to, but H2B is convinced its a boy lol so we are gonna be surprised either way!

I LOVE the name Jessica, If H2B's cousin wasn't called Jessica, it would definitely be my name. I had a doll when I was a little girl and I named her Jessica and was adament that if I ever had a girl it would be Jessica lol Oh well! xx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Hello girlies! I am due December 2nd with one more prince (making that 5 boys in my life, yea!), thankfully everything has been going really well, I had just a little morning sickness but that's all over now. I am so happy and excited, sometimes it seems like it's going by so fast! I would really love to find a bump buddy!


----------



## Jadey-x

Aww lovely names :) 

OH & I went through like every name on the planet before finally agreeing! I thought we'd never get there!!

My dogs are massively stressing me out today .. Having a tough time with them, I think its mainly my hormones making everything harder right now

Looking forward to Thursday eve, me & OH are going out for food & then to cinema :) my mums coming to keep an eye on our daughter for a few hours. Just what we need though, can't wait 

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi TropicalFruit :) congrats on your little prince! 

I'm finding this pregnancy is going quicker than my first definately!

Good to hear everythings going well for you. I'm getting heartburn now, which sucks! But hey.

Any names for next little'un?

Xx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Hi Jadey! Thank you so much, congratulations to you too!

Yea with my first pregnancy it seemed that everything went by so fast too, maybe it feels that way when you're having an easy time, I don't know, I love being pregnant!

That heartburn thing sucks, I've only had it once after having a big, tall glass of lemonade, it's like I was asking for it.. heheh but I don't normally have it ever. I am sorry to hear!

We have a little list of possibilities, I am obsessed with names (!), last time we went with something classic, this time I want to choose a name you don't hear everyday, but we won't decide until we meet him!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Tropicalfruit and congrats on another prince- what a blessing. I'm having my first baby boy :)


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Nichola!


----------



## Jadey-x

I LOVE jam on toast & cereal!! 

Just had to share ladies, anyone else loving anything in particular atm?

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Oh! & its my V-day finally! :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Hi babyfeva! That is so wonderful! Congratulations! And thank you! 

Jadey- Congratulations on V-day! I'm loving ice cream, sherbet, anything cold, for breakfast even, it's ridiculous!

My goodness, I woke up this morning feeling so uber pregnant! You know how they say your bump pops out at some point? It's popped! I'm not big but I feel big inside, like I swallowed a mellon, does that make any sense??


----------



## KittiKat76

Got booked for my Anti-d yesterday. At least I knew what it was thanks to you guys!!


----------



## Jadey-x

I know what you mean about feeling like you've swallowed a melon TropicalFruit! Lol!

Good thing you go on b&b KittiKat! Haha

My little girl felt my pregnant best friends baby kicking last week (she's 36 weeks now) anyway, ever since, everytime she puts her hand on my belly she quickly pulls back laughing pretending the baby has kicked her! Hehe, love my little princess. Baby is kicking loads at the moment now though, I love lying down and watch my belly go crazy where she's wriggling around :) 

Got some rennies yesterday for my heartburn. Its not THAT bad, it just seems to come on in the evening n when I go to bed. Sucked on 2 rennies before bed last night and had no trouble! 

Going cinema with OH tonight. Eating out first then going to watch the new step up film. I'm really looking forward to it! 

Xx


----------



## NicholaP

Nothing better than a wee date night!! :D I'm hoping to get away in September (Just in the UK) for a wee Babymoon with the OH. Last time it will be just the two of us! :D xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Aww that'll be lovely :) 

I can't stop thinking about lunch! I really want to eat already! Haha

Anyone fancy coming & cleaning my house? I'm totally slacking recently.. Its partly my muscles aching everywhere when I do some jobs, but I'm mainly jus feeling so lazy & drained all the time! I need some energy back

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- I'm sure you're also tired b/c you have a little one to take care of. :) I really need to start walking. I've stopped for the last 3 weeks and I feel that I"m gaining 2 pounds a week! I'm getting so fat.


----------



## KittiKat76

Could someone come clean my flat too? The oh has a habit of leaving a mess where ever he goes (plate left here, glass left there). So I've just left it for 4 days. Its bloody hard to do (I am a bit OCD). He got the hint today and cleaned everything up. I am too tired to do it all, but too much of a clean freak not to do it. Agh!
Wish my bump was bigger. Getting fed up with people telling me its tiny. I am 6 foot tall so that's why I think. She's just stretched out!


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah my little does take it out of me at times!! I have almost completely stopped walking since I passed my driving test.. I really need to start doing some more

Lol, my OH likes to leave mess wherever he goes aswell.. Must be a man thing! Hehe

Today baby is properly kicking into my bladder every few mins, making me feel like I need the loo! Lil monkey :) 

Xx


----------



## haydenmummy

Heyy ladiess I'm due 26th november with a lil girl xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi haydenmummy how are you feeling? Congrats on your lil girlie, I'm having my second lil girl due dec 5th :) 

Going to the seaside this weekend to visit an old friend . Caseys really looking forward to it. 

Right! Gotta go run little'un a bath 

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Yay another ickle girl due in November!Welcome Haydnmummy! We're due Nov 28th.
My OH's brother and wife were due 2 days ago.... I feel impatient waiting for their baby to arrive let alone mine!! aagghhh
Is anyone ele doing NCT antenatal classes?I looked it up and the're like £250. I want to go as I don't have many friends and would like some who have bumps/babies too, but thats one hell of a lot of money... opinions ladies? I have booked my 6 free NHS ones.


----------



## Jadey-x

I did the NHS classes with my first daughter so I won't be doing them this time around. My two best friends have a young babies anyway (well, one not born yet, but soon) I want to take the kids to more little classes & groups as can drive now 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome haydenmummy!


----------



## Jadey-x

How are you & bump doing Julia

I'm feeling some really strong movements and big kicks this morning :) love feeling her wriggling around. My daughter felt her kicking yesterday aswell, that was lovely.

Going to the seaside this weekend.. I don't think the weathers gonna be great but the break will be nice anyway

Will have to start christmas shopping soon! This year is going really quick!

Xx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Oh Jadey you're going to the beach! I am jealous! And about those huge baby kicks, that is such an amazing feeling! I've got a little drummer in my tummy! :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi Jade & tropicalfruit. I love feeling my baby kick. Although I feel him most at night before bed- i hope it's not like this when he's here :) 

Jade- have fun at the beach, that sounds so relaxing. I want to get away too! I just looked at my ticker and realized it says only 97 days to go! Holy moly- it's going to fast!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey how is every one and bumps doing? Sorry I haven't been around much we were on holiday and had no signal. 
Baby boy has started to get strong, a good few of his kicks actual hurt!! 
Xxx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Hi sailorsgirl! :wave:

Look at all of us with our sweet double digits! So exciting!

I had a really fun day with my baby love. Hubby went to watch a race with our friends, we stayed home, so I thought we would have a ''special'' day. We had spaghetti with tomato sauce I made with tomatoes and basil from the garden, I also made homemade brownies and baby helped me pour sprinkles over the top, SO CUTE! So he even got to share a little dessert with mommy being that it's a special day and all. ;)

I just put him to sleep and got all kinds of cuddles! So now got some time to be completely lazy waiting for dh to arrive! heheh

I was gonna post some pictures but the download wouldn't go through!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey sailorgirl.
Baby is doing good. My stomach is getting bigger every week that passes. Getting ready for these next few weeks. Gonna get my hair dyed, 4D scan, maternity pics, babyshower, my birthday!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh I missed that milestone! Double digits! Woo hoo! 

When is your 4d scan babyfeva?

Xxx


----------



## TropicalFruit

babyfeva! Seems like we have some things in common going on! Hair appointment, birthday!! When is your birthday? :)


----------



## babyfeva

4D scan is on Sept 10! So excited to see his face :)


----------



## babyfeva

My birthday is Sept 28 how about yours??


----------



## sailorsgirl

Eek not long!!!


----------



## TropicalFruit

babyfeva- Mine was yesterday, August 26! I'm 27! Getting old!


----------



## babyfeva

Oh Tropicalfruit, why didn't you say yesterday. Happy Birthday!! Omg you're still very young. I'm turning 31!! eek


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies :) we just had a lovely weekend by the seaside. Nice day sunday, spent most of the day on the beach!

My best friend had her baby last night. I'm SO proud of her.. Long labour, but managed a natural birth on only gas and air! Met little'un this afternoon, she's a little beauty.. Can't believe I'm doing it all again. Got me SOOO excited about meeting mine :) roll on December!

My birthday is in Sept aswell! Turning 22 on the 22nd Sept :)

Xx


----------



## TropicalFruit

Ooh thank you babyfeva! :) I don't know, didn't wanna be all like ''hey it's my birthday!'' lol

Sounds like a great time Jadey! How exciting for your friend! That gas thing always makes me wonder, we don't have that here! Does it make you feel out of it/dizzy?


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah it does a bit, lol!


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- i'm glad you had a good time. Congrats for your best friend!

I just received my glucola 1 hour test and it was elevated!!!! ugh, now I have to take a 3 hour test plus a 3 day special carb diet prior to the test! I'm so upset.


----------



## Jadey-x

Julia what is a glucola test? 

Have to ring my midwife TODAY and book a 28 week appt!

We've changed babys name from Jessica Leigh to Hayley-Rose. Hayley is OH's sisters name & Rose is after my mums middle name which is Rosemary. I think we're pretty settled now, had a feeling we'd go off Jessica!

How is everyone feeling now in 3rd tri! Babys wriggling around loads atm, I love it :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey Jade, beautiful name.

The glucola test is the glucose test to check for gestational diabetes. My test is in an hour and a half. I had to fast for 12 hours and I'm starving!!! I really hope I pass.


----------



## Jadey-x

Best of luck with that! I love my food too much, fasting sounds horrendous! Lol

God I LOVE apple juice atm. Its one of the few drinks that don't make my heartburn worse, but I just can't get enough of it. Mmmmm

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- I'm so glad that the test is over. They drew blood 4 times! After the test it had been over 15 hours since I ate and I totally pigged out. I had McDonalds chicken nuggets, fries, left over rice w/ chicken, and 4 oreos!


----------



## Jadey-x

Hahaha I'd be the same!! Did you get the results? Or do you have to wait for those 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- I passed!! woohoo! I'm so relieved. :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Aw that's great news!! Glad to hear it :) hope you're having a nice weekend. Its 9pm on a saturday here n I'm just getting into bed! Love my early nights - lol

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Its nearly October! Agghh.... I am so ready/ so not ready!


----------



## Jadey-x

I don't feel ready at all! I'm pretty much ready in the way of baby items, but I don't know how ill mentally cope with two kiddies!! Haha. I'm sure it'll be fine though.

I really fancy some chocolate. Might need to nip up the shop with litte'un n get some supplies!!

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

One more month of work! I can't believe how fast time is flying by. I'm getting so tired.


----------



## KittiKat76

God I feel awful today. Took my first pregnancy related half day off work. All because I only got about 4 hours sleep last night. Ironic seeing that I never took any time off for morning sickness! 
4 weeks and 2 days until my last day at work. Cannot wait! (you just know that we'll all be moaning how bored we are in 6 weeks time!)


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi all,

Although I have been a few of the forums and spoken to some of the girls, I haven't been on this forum before.

I was wondering how the bump buddy works? I am appreciate it being lovely to have someone due so close to you to talk to.

I am due on December 16th after a miscarriage in January. 

Is anyone else due around this time and would they like to be buddies?

Thank you x x


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies, how are we all feeling? Welcome to the forum Cymrublonde. I'm due Dec 5th with my second :)

Got my consultant appointment next week, guess ill be able to discuss delivery options as I had an emergency c-section with my first.

So I was out yesterday taking my friend shopping as she had no means on transport, anyway just as we were leaving asda some bloke drove into the back of my car :( he can't have been moving too fast as it wasn't that bad, didn't appear to have damaged my car and everyone in the car was fine.. But there was me & my friend, her new born baby and my toddler in the car! I got out and I'm OBVIOUSLY pregnant aswell. He jus sat in his car making gestures at me .. I was so angry and upset :( 

All yesterday eve my back ache was bloody horrible. I mustve really overdone it at shopping! Gonna take it easy today as its still pretty tender

Hope everyone is doing ok

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Glad you're all ok jadey. But I bet that's one more bit of hassle you just don't need right now!


----------



## babyfeva

Cymrublonde- welcome!

Jade- What horrible news! I'm glad you and everyone else in the car are fine. I remember getting rear ended at 10 weeks! I was devastated. :(


----------



## Jadey-x

It was very low impact, the bloke couldve only been barely moving, but still! Really scared me..!

Just had my consultant appt today, got a ceasarean booked for 28th Nov! Eee :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade! I can't believe you have your date all set up! How exciting. 
I went in for a routine Dr's appt today and they are putting me on early disability leave. I've been experiencing carpal tunnel for a while but lately it's been getting worse. The other day at work I was scaling (i'm a dental hygienist) and my fingers and hand went numb and I almost dropped the instrument in the patients mouth. My dr says it's a liability and I need to stop working. This Saturday will be my last day! eek I can't believe how early this is happenening.


----------



## Jadey-x

Its not really that early! You'll be 33 weeks in a couple of days! Time actually seems to slow down when you take maternity leave, but try and do as many things as you won't be able to do when baby arrives .. Go and get pampered! Hair n nails done, go out and see all your friends for a meal n that

Are you all sorted with baby bits? Get everything up and sorted in good time JUST in case! Have you packed a hosp bag yet? I've started babys bag, gonna maybe write a list this evening for my bag, got to start somewhere, hehe.

So at my consultant appointment yesterday when they gave me my section date, she had a little listen to babys heartbeat n it was lovely and strong :) also she's head down now (wasn't a couple of weeks ago at my last midwife appointment) but I'm pleased about that anyway

Gosh she moves SO much at the moment, it really shocks me at times! Lol

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi ladies,

I have had a tough weekend. Been in a great deal of pain, intense cramping/shooting pains in my lower abdomen. I am 30 weeks pregnant. After genuinely being kept awake all night last Thursday night, I phoned my midwife who advised me to go into hospital and be checked. The baby was monitored and is absolutely fine which is brilliant and of course the main thing. :)

The dr thinks I have a trapped nerve or form of sciatica that us causing the pain. He has signed me off work for two weeks and said that only after rest and if the baby has moved position will we be able to identify what the problem is.

I didn't expect this at all and although the pain is so intense I can't imagine being in work, with 10 weeks left, I am a bit worried about what will happen if the pain doesn't ease/baby doesn't move position.

Has anyone else had any similar experiences?

Thank you x x


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- i think i have pretty much everything. We'll be getting a dresser soon and a rocker. Have to return a few things that I got from my babyshower and get a few small things. Haven't packed my hospital bag or made a list yet. Still have some time I guess. 

I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks to see how the baby is positioned, my dr thinks he's head down already. :) I too have felt baby move a lot! It's great.


----------



## Jadey-x

Cymrublonde - glad baby is all ok, sorry to hear you're in such pain! I'm getting on and off back pain and achey hips but nothing as bad as what you're going through :( hope dr can help solve the problem for you, it must be a nightmare!

Julia - yeah I still need to get a new wardrobe & drawers set for the kids bedroom, but its not massively urgent at this point! 
At my consultant appointment, I was told she's head down now, which is great news :) I'd love another scan!! 

Had a bit of a rough night with my little girl last night, she was up a fair few times and I still don't really know why.. Hope this unsettled behaiour subsides soon, don't know how ill cope with two little'uns all night long!! 

This week is going really slow for me, don't know why, just seems to be never endinggg! 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you Jade! It really is tough. :(
I have been so lucky up until now and apart from feeling tired have been feeling great and really enjoying pregnancy. I feel a bit gutted and the pain is really unbearable. :(

You sound like you have done a great job and are all organised. :)
How many weeks are you?

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Has the doctor been able to prescribe anything for the pain?

I'm 32 weeks today :) 

Xx


----------



## KittiKat76

Yay another Nov 28th baby! Although I am sure I will go 2 weeks overdue and have a middle of December baby.


----------



## Cymrublonde

No jade, just painkillers and rest and see how I am before deciding next step?
With the pain being so intense and constant I am starting to worry whether enough is being done and quickly enough.
I know baby is fine though and that's the main thing.

32 weeks!!! Not long at all. :))))

Xxxxc


----------



## Jadey-x

KittiKat - I went 2 weeks overdue with Casey.. Literally the longest 2 weeks of my life!! Once you hit your due date, its really a waiting game! 

Cymrublonde - So when are they seeing you again? Good thing baby is well but if the pain is this bad is there really nothing else they can do!? Must be horrible for you, I'm sorry :( 

Yeah I know, its come around quickly! And ill be meeting my little girl at 39 weeks so I've only got a maximum of 7 weeks left! Tbh I'm really nervous about having 2 kids! But I'm so excited at the same time :D our daughter Casey seems like she's really looking forward to meeting her too, she LOVES babies :) 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Apart from being referred to physio I don't think there is? Without sounding impatient, I want the pain to be able to go away or the cause be found so it can be directly treated.
Next week I go back, can't get an appt with the dr I saw this week until next Friday, so not sure whether it's best to see someone else if I can sooner but he was good so would rather see him.

Awe I am sure you will be fine and will adapt just as well as you did with Casey. It'll be amazing and special too to watch her b a big sister. :)

Xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Cymrublonde- I just read about your sciatica. So sorry about that- I hope that the baby moves and the pain subsides. My husband has sciatica and is always suffering. Hopefully yours is more baby related.


----------



## Jadey-x

I wouldn't say it was being impatient! Who doesn't want pain to just go away! Hehe.

I'd say just wait to see the doctor you saw before as he'll be up to date with your situation without having to start from the beginning again?

Yeah I can't wait to see my Casey being a big sister bless her :)

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you so much!!
What part of your body does your husband suffer with sciatica?

Thank you and you're right, just go away pain!! ;)
I agree and deep down, that's what I think is the best option. That dr seemed to genuinely want to give me/the situation the time to establish what the problem is and if I saw a new dr id have to explain it all over again.

Lovely!! :)
How are you today?
Xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Usually his lower back hurts and he gets a shooting pain down his leg. On top of that he has 2 herniated discs :(


----------



## Jadey-x

Feeling ok today, OH is off for the week so that'll be nice

I'm really tired now.. Won't be late to bed once I've put my little girl down I don't think!

Having a nice weekend? 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Having time with your oh off will be nice. :)
Have you finished work for maternity leave?

I am thank you, was in a lot of pain again last night but today has possibly been the least intense? It has been nice with my husband being off too. We have spent time around the house, looking forward to a night in tonight together. :)

Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

I am currently a SAHM with my oldest daughter so not worked this entire pregnancy. I miss working if I'm honest.. Love spending so much time with my little girl but I miss working life. I'd like to look into training to be a nurse after my second little girl is born though :) 

Aww that'll be nice, what you doin, gonna watch a film or something? My OH's popped out for a few hours to see friends this eve so I'm jus gonna get an early night I think

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I can appreciate you missing working. You are lucky to be able to spend so much time with your daughter, but if re training is something you'd like to do, it'd be great if you could do it.

A friend called to see us which was lovely, but we ended up having the meal a lot later than planned. We are watching x factor now. :)
I hope you have a lovely quiet and early night.

Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

aww that sounds nice :) ive got x factor on in the background but havent really followed this one tbh. im just playing games on the internet until im tired enough to sleep! think im ready now though .. haha

enjoy the rest of your weekend! got no plans as yet for tomorrow, but may end up going to see OH's parents 

xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Cant believe im having a baby in 26 days!!!! :):):)

xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

You can now say you're having a baby this month too!!!! :)
Xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay Jade- how exciting!
I'm wondering if I'll have mine this month or if i'll go over. Had an uss today and baby's head down :)


----------



## Jadey-x

At my midwife appt she said babys head down but back to back.. That's not really an issue for me though because I probably won't have a natural labour. I've opted to give it a go if I go into labour before my c-sec date but they keep saying they won't let me go long so I can't really see it happening! 

Had my flu & whooping cough jabs the other day too.. That wasn't pleasant as both my arms were sore & we can only sleep on our sides! Haha

Hope you are well ladies :) hospital bags all packed? 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade is it safe to get the flu/whooping cough shots during pregnancy? I haven't even asked my doctor about that. I haven't packed my hospital bag... What do you recommend that is needed?


----------



## Jadey-x

They recommend flu & whooping cough here because if we catch flu n get pnumonia we can't be treated as we're pregnant. Whooping cough is for baby as there has been an outbreak more recently & babies won't be protected from it til their first jabs at 8 weeks, so it just covers them for them first 8 weeks 

In my bag so far I've got dressing gown, pjs & nightie (dark pjs in case of leakage, lol) breast & maternity pads & toiletries. Still gotta pack an outfit to come home in, slippers, snacks & a big bottle of lucozade! Mmm .. Erm, camera, little toy for Casey from baby, spare batteries, make up & a dark coloured towel. There might be more last minute ideas on that

Babys bag so far I've got unisex vest & sleepsuit JUST in case babys a boy, haha. About 4girlie vest & sleepsuits in a couple of different sizes as I don't know how big she'll be! Snowsuit, hat & scratch mitts, nappies, wipes (although I don't think ill be allowed to use them) cotton wool balls, nappy bags, dummies, blanket & hairbrush. Still have to pack her milk in case can't breastfeed, but gonna get some of those ready made bottles, save sterilising at the hospital. Also haven't packed any muslins or a little comfort teddy yet.

I'm getting there! If there's anything you think I've missed let me know :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

your list sounds great Jade! I asked my doctor since she has 6 kids and she recommends packing really light. She says most of what I need is at the hospital. I'm sure I'll overpack though. :)


----------



## Jadey-x

I know I'm gonna be in a couple of days that's why I want a few home comforts like my dressing gown slippers & pjs. I mightve over packed on the sleepsuit front for baby but I like to be prepared for big or small baby & the possibility of a boy, hehe. 

Ill also want to pack some magazines for if I can't get any sleep on the ward or for when its not visiting hours! Anything I forget though magazine & snack wise can be bought there anyway.

I'm starting to get really nervous now, seems to have come around so quickly!! I'm trying to get all my xmas shopping done early, lol, have you started your shopping yet?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Oh gosh I haven't shopped at all! Don't know if I will this year. Might just give all the kids in my family money. haha


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi girls,

Hope you're all ok.
It was my first day back at work yesterday after being off for a few weeks with awful abdominal pains. It was really nice going back and everyone made such a fuss of me. :)
I only have 4 weeks left in work, can't quite believe it!!!! That will take me up to 38 weeks so I really need to pack a hospital bag and start thinking about ordering some Christmas presents.

Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Has the pain completely gone now Cymrublonde? Glad everyone was supportive at work :) 

I love christmas shopping! just never seem to have the money to do any, hehe.

Baby is SO active! sometimes she does these crazy movements that actually hurt! lol.

Cant believe ill have another child by xmas!!!

xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Yes thank you jadey, completely gone. :) the normal twinges an as you say sometimes almost pain when the baby does a particularly active move!! ;) 

Hehe I am the same!! Would enjoy it much more off there wasn't the worry of money!!

I know!! How mad, it is only weeks away now isn't it?!
How are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

I feel ok generally, just can't do too much without getting horrible backache so trying really hard to take it easy .. Proving a bit difficult running around after a toddler & 2 dogs but doing the best I can! :) 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Cymrublonde- glad to hear you're feeling better and back to work. The next 4 weeks will go by so fast!

So, I had a cervical check today and not dilated at all :/ I'm getting really tired lately and my feet look like elephant feet today. I guess I need to take it easy. I have a puppy so he keeps me busy all the time! I don't know how you do it Jade w/ dogs and a little one.


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you baby feva, I think you're right. I have a few days annual leave left so decided last night to have a day off a week for the last three weeks (after this week) rather than finish half a week earlier, so I think that too will make the weeks go very fast!!

I can feel exhausted some nights with just myself to sort out, let alone my husband and dog so certainly don't know how you do it with dogs and children!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

my little girl can be very demanding.. and she tests my patience a lot! but shes back to nursery now 3 afternoons a week so going to try n do a big clearout of her toys while shes away today! shes got so much lying arounnd it needs doing especially before xmas! but i wont get the chance once baby comes along (in THREE weeks! aaaaaah!) 

i am finding it tough atm and my housework is definately suffering.. i havent been able to sweep mop or hoover for weeks thanks to my back.. ironings tough aswell, seems to make my back tighten up. OH is being great though, he's helping out a lot with the housework i cant do, but he is also working, so things are just having to wait right now..... the main reason i dont want visitors is the STATE of my house right now!

having a little pre-baby get together on saturday. my mums invited me over and my 2 best friends, so we'll have a nice relaxing lunch or something, looking forward to that :)

dont mean to go on..lol, have a nice day!

xx


----------



## babyfeva

My husband says I'm such a busy body and I think he's right. As soon as I get up I can't help but start cleaning something even though I'm tired and it's hard to move around. I think I finally sat down to have breakfast like at 11am which is super late for me. Now I have my feet up since they're so swollen. Btw- I had my flu shot yesterday and willl do my whooping cough one after baby's born.


----------



## Jadey-x

I thought the whooping cough one we only got FOR the baby?

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

I was thrown a lovely surprise baby shower last night! It was really nice, had my close friends and family there and we played a few games & my MIL & SIL made some beautiful cakes! Got some great gifts too :) I'm so chuffed! 

Getting ever closer to being prepared for babys arrival! 

Everyone have a nice weekend? I'm just about to make some tea & have another slice of leftover cake :) hehe

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Ah jadey, that's lovely!! :) I bet you were over the moon!! My sisters did the same for me a few weeks ago and it was the same weekend my MIlL and SIL were visiting from Ireland as my husband is Irish and it was brilliant, I loved it! :)

Sounds like you can relax and enjoy tea and cake today now too. :)

I am good thank you, having a nice relaxing weekend after my first week back in work.

Xxxxxx


----------



## babyfeva

What a nice suprise! My sister also threw me a suprise baby shower in Sept. Last night I felt this strange stinging kind of sensation almost as if I felt the babys head get really low into my pelvis. I wonder if his head has dropped? Also I"ve been noticing more liquidy discharge. I can't believe we'll all be having our babies soon!


----------



## Jadey-x

It was lovely thanks :) yeah nice relaxing sunday its been, just got a chicken in the oven so looking forward to a roast dinner in a bit, mmmmm 

When is everyone putting up the christmas decs?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

I don't know if i'll be putting up a tree this year. I feel that there isn't any room in the living room now that I have the playpen and swing in there. I might just buy a mini artificial tree. How about you?


----------



## Jadey-x

my OH & daughter might do it while im in hosp this year because he usually does it on the 1st dec.

have you had a midwife appointment recently? have they said anything about babys head being engaged at all?

xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I asked my husban about this last night actually and he said not yet babes!! Hehe.
We normally do early December but will be odd this year not knowing when we could potentially go into labour. I think we will first week in December?

I had my 34 week appt sat and baby is back to back, not that the midwife was at all concerned. Head I still down which is good. Baby has tailed off growing slightly so when I am seen again in two weeks we'll see if he/she has grown or i may have to be referred as possibly have a scan.
Xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

I had an US last Tuesday baby's head is down but not yet engaged. I also had my Group B test which was negative. Will have my cervix checked again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jadey-x

Baby was back to back at my last m/w appt aswell cymrublonde 

How often do you see the midwife julia?

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

I see my doctor 1X week.


----------



## Cymrublonde

Was it jadey? I suppose mine still has about 5 weeks to turn and in trying not to worry as he/she turned to that position from where they were in two weeks.

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

1x a week! So far I've seen a midwife about 3 times? But seeing her again thurs, and may or may not have one more visit before arrival of baby!

Yeah they've got time to turn, midwife wasn't concerned with my little girl being back to back but then I'm having a c-sec anyway most likely so it doesn't really make a difference!

I'm so close to having my bags all packed and ready :) all I need to pack is some make up, a going home outfit for myself and maybe some magazines, baby just needs some back up milk

Can't believe all the weeks of looking at all the baby stuff packed into certain places, and so soon its going to be out and in use!! Aaah, hope my dogs don't play up when baby comes!

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Starting from 36 weeks I've been seeing my doctor 1X week. Today I'm happy to report that I'm 1cm dilated and 75% effaced. I'm sure it might not mean much but I'm happy that something is going on.


----------



## Jadey-x

yay at least its something!!! im seeing the midwife tomorrow for a check, then next thursday im going for my pre-assessment at the hospital ready to go in for c-sec aaaah! getting really nervous now

xx


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting Jade!


----------



## Jadey-x

i know! its weird having an ACTUAL day that shes coming on! 

cant wait for a relaxing bath this eve, i feel knackered!!

xx


----------



## Jadey-x

So at my midwife appointment the other day, I found out that babys head isn't at all engaged! And she's in a bit of a 'funny' position. I believe she's head down, just her back is now along the side of my belly.. Anyway m/w said that its unlikely that she'll make an appearance before my c-section date! 

The movements she does are SO weird! I can almost see her feet pushing around in my belly.. When I had my daughter, the skin on my belly went so rubbish, and m/w said that I split some of my front stomach muscles where she was so big, so I dunno if that's why I can see her movements so clearly, but its the STRANGEST thing at times!! 

How's everyone finding the final weeks? :)

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Ready for this baby to be here already! Getting to the point where it's so hard to put socks on! Also, my carpal tunnel in my right hand is driving me nuts b/c it's always numb but now my left writst/thumb is hurting everytime i move my thumb or wrist. Ugh and of course my swollen feet. I hope he comes by next week and preferably the day after Thanksgiving. :)


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hope you're ok jadey. Sounds like you'll be going on your date of 28th then?
How are you feeling?

The movements are more vigorous I am finding and you can see them so much more too, I love it!! :)

Feeling good thank you, 36 weeks tomorrow, can't quite believe it!!! I packed my hospital bag today so feel quite pleased with myself about that. :) glad its all done.

Apart from feeling tired during the week in work and quite sicky some nights again I think from tiredness, I feel great. How is everyone else doing?
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Weirdly my swelling isn't at all bad this time around! I definately remember having swollen ankles with my first daughter! Also my bump doesn't seem as big this time!

My hospital bag is slowly but surely gettin there, just got an outfit for me to come home in left to pack. Gonna want something comfy!

I've noticed that I'm tired a LOT at the moment, otherwise pretty alright! 

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

OH MY GOOOOD... 6days until my c-section! Got my pre-assessment at the hospital this afternoon

I'm getting nervous! 

Can't wait to meet the little person inside me :) 

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting Jade! I can't wait to hear all about it. I'm ready to see my little boy already!


----------



## Jadey-x

Could be any day Julia! Any signs of anything happening?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Jadey, that really is so exciting!! :)
6 days!!!!

I am starting to feel really excited to meet our little one too. All went ok at 36 week appt yesterday, strong heartbeat, baby had grown from last time as it had tailed off slightly. 
So mad to think at 37 weeks this weekend it could happen at anytime!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

what position is baby in now Cymrublonde?

have to get to hospital for 7.30am on Weds for section! there will probably be 3 of us so i might not be first, but we should all have our babies by about midday!!

cant wait for Casey to meet her little sister :) shes really excited bless her 

xx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- just been feeling some braxton hicks but nothing too uncomfortable. Also get the occasional feeling of baby's head pushing down really low- almost feels like it burns when he pushes. Did you get any signs beforehand with Casey?


----------



## Jadey-x

Literally nothing, went 2 weeks overdue & had to be induced! 5 failed pessaries so they put me on the drip to bring on contractions after breaking my waters at 1cm!! No progression, got to 3cm in 12hours & she'd swallowed mechonium so had to have an emergency c-section....

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Midwife said that she seemed to have moved around slightly which is good and Hopefully he/she will keep moving as they should.

I'll be thinking of you Wednesday jadey, can't believe it's days away now!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies, had my baby girl, Hayley-Rose at 10.59am on Weds 28th Nov weighing 7lbs 10oz! C-section was really different atmosphere to last time! So much more relaxed and nice. We should be discharged from hospital today all being well.

Hope everything is going well for everyone :)

My Girls
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121129-00935.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









556272_10151548845552571_1493675542_n.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cymrublonde

Congratulations!!!! :))
She is absolutely beautiful xxxx

Well done hun and i hops you're feeling ok.
Xxxx


----------



## KittiKat76

Such a gorgeous pic of hayley and Casey x x x congratulations


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Jade! Your girls are absolutely beautiful. Guess what, I also had my baby Eddie on Nov 28. He was born at 8:11pm after 31.5 hours of labor. He weighed 9 lbs 5 oz and was 21.5 inches long. He's perfect in every way and we are so in love. I will try and update with my birth story later. Take care everyone.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Eddie.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jadey-x

What a gorgeous pic of your little dude :) aww so we had our babies on the same day in th end! Wow 31.5 hours! I'd love to hear your birth story!

Just up feeding little moo, she's SO tinsy! Time flies though so tryna hold on to & enjoy every last min

Congrats Julia :) xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

How is everyone doing? Any new babies to report?

How are you finding motherhood Julia

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi all,

No baby news, I am due next Sunday, so just under a week to go!!! I am feeling great though, not exhausted or uncomfortable and still enjoying pregnancy. 

I have had a few period like cramps each day but none painful so not sure if in time they'll come to anything.

Hope you're enjoying motherhood ladies.
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Any other signs of labour cymrublonde? When are you seeing the midwife again? 

I'm finding having 2 easier than I first expected! Lack of sleep is tough & my toddler, although very very good with the baby, seems to be playing up a bit for attention. Despite OH & I doing the best we can to stop her from feeling pushed aside

Not looking forward to OH going back to work though!

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Not really jadey?!? Not sure if they are signs either really? 
I am seeing midwife Wednesday afternoon and then on my due date next Subday and I need to have a think before then if I'd like a sweep.

Ah well done, I bet you're coping amazingly!! I am sure it is perfectly normal for the little ones to play up as it'll just be attention they want.
Do you have any family support nearby for the first fee days?
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah my mum is helping me out this week as I still can't drive! 

Any new signs of labour cymrublonde?

How is everyone? 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Glad you have your mum for support. :)
How are you all getting on?

No signs at all this end to report.... My husband is so excited, I think he's getting impatient bless him! Lol. Still having cramps daily bit they're not painful at all. Not sure if I'll just wake up to them being painful one morning/day ?

Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Are you overdue now? Might be a christmas baby!! 

Can't believe its xmas in a week.. Not even quite finished my shopping yet, its come soooo quick this year!

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I am only two days overdue.... Was due Sunday so hopefully it'll come just before weekend so we can be somewhat settled for Christmas. :)

I'd be so happy if it was before or after and not over Christmas. 

What are your plans for Christmas?
Xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies! How are you? Jade- I'm truly enjoying motherhood. I can't believe how much I love him. Just trying to adjust his schedule so that he can sleep more during the night. RIght now i'm trying to wake him every 2 hours during the day. He does this thing at 1am where he stays awake for 1-2 hours- wide awake! Any tips?? Also I just started pumping today and tried giving him a bottle he didn't want it! I hope he gets the hang of it because I have to return to work in March. 

Cymrublonde- I hope your little one comes soon!


----------



## KittiKat76

join the 1am club!! currently wheeling lo around the living room in her stroller after a feed. she ate the lot, looked "milk drunk" and sleepy, put her down and because its not quite 2am yet she's wide wake again. at least she's not screaming.


----------



## Jadey-x

Cymrublonde - yeah, would be nice to have baby in the next couple of days in time to be home and ready for xmas, any new signs of anything happening yet? When are you seeing the midwife again?

Julia - my LO is different every night atm, got no routine established as yet, but tonight she's been wide awake since her 11 o clock feed n its now almost half 1 & I'm just feeding her again, she breifly settled a min ago but think she was gettin hungry again.. I'm so tired! My older daughter keeps hearing us and getting up in the night n really playing me up at times. Its tough, but I did expect it to be harder if I'm honest

Kittikat - congrats on the birth of your little girl! Hope she's letting you get some sleep :) hehe

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Congratulations again girls on the births of your babies!! :)
Sounds like you're all settling in and finding your feet really well. 

I saw the midwife yesterday and had a sweep. 
I think it was quite positive. She could feel baby's head and said that she felt more than last midwife at my first sweep or it has improved. She was able to give a really good sweep. She said my cervix was soft and 2cm long, 1cm dilated and good and that it may work zxxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Jade- I can't imagine how you're able to manage 2 little ones! You're super woman. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one going through this. My son woke up almost every hour last night from 12 to almost 5am! My hubby finally took over since I just started pumping and has helped me a lot. I managed to sleep almost 4 hours straight.


Cymrublonde- I'm excited for you. I think your little one will be here soon!


----------



## Cymrublonde

Sounds like you're coping/adapting really well babyfeva. :) 

Thank you very much, I hope you're right xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Cymrublonde - that's great, sounds really positive! I hope it helped and kick starts labour really soon for you! Can't wait to hear that you've had baby :) 

Julia - it is really tough at times.. Just having a bit of a rough patch with Casey getting up in the night, hoping it will pass soon, but she loves her little sister & is great with her so that's lovely to see :) 

I'm actually formula feeding now. I breastfed in the hospital but then I was getting horrendously sore and I couldn't take the pain of it.. The same happened with Casey actually. I made the decision to switch to formula because breadtfeeding was getting me in a state. A happy, relaxed mum makes ALL the difference in my opinion. She's got a slight tongue tie so that can't have helped anyway, and now she has thrush, bless her :( 

Had little hayley weighed today, she's 9lb 4oz today! She was only 8lb last week, lol, little chunk. She is feeding well though. 

Just waiting for her to drift off to sleep now, OH is having a cuddle and I'm just chilling out on the sofa atm. Can't wait for bed!! 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you jadey, I really appreciate that.
I have had cramps tonight but they've stopped so don't think anything will happen unless I get woken up in the night! Lol.

Ah you have done well and I think you're right, there's an awful lot to be said for a happy and content mum!!
Hope you have a good night with your girls tonight.
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Ooooh exciting! Definately a good sign that you're starting to feel the cramps!

Aww thanks :) yeah I hope Casey stays in bed tonight bless her, just up feeding Hayley at the moment but that's often when ill suddenly hear Casey up out of her bed.. Fingers crossed anyway

Omg I love my little girls so much! Can't believe how quick christmas has crept up this year though! Ahh. I'm really looking forward to it though

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

The cramps have gone so looks like they unfortunately aren't coming to anything. :(
Feels hard waiting some days.....

How did last night go for you?

It's my bampas birthday tonorrow and he is coming to my parents with my aunty and uncle so well see them and not many other plans. :)
How about you? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Nevermind, just a little preparation for your body then I suppose! You never know, they could come back at any point.

The last days of waiting are really tough aren't they, I remember with Casey I went 2 weeks overdue and never actually went into natural labour, was induced at hospital.. But everyday after my due date felt like an absolute lifetime!! I know you're probably bored of people saying it, but just enjoy sleeping at night while you still can! Hehe.

Aww that sounds nice :) hope you all have a lovely day

Ill be getting my last minute christmas shopping, then out for dinner with my mum and her partener on sunday afternoons we're having christmas dinner at OH's mums this year.

Last night Casey didn't get up once, so that was brilliant! However, hayley was wide awake both times she was up for feeding.. So I spent a total of 3hours through the night trying to settle her, that was quite hard, but got 5 hours of sleep in, better than nothing!

Still can't believe I have TWO kids!! Lol

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you chick and you are right they could come back as get stronger at anytime, have had some again this morning and do most days so that can only be a good thing. :)

I am listening to people when they advise that and am
Sleeping in when I can in the mornings etc. Making most of that before its gone!! :) he he.

Last night sounds like a good night, well done!!

Your weekend sounds nice too and your Christmas day. :) I bet you're looking forward to the weekend now and spending time with family.

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

I'm so looking forward to xmas this year! 3 more sleeps! (Well, as much sleep as I can cram in 3 days, hehe)

Hayley slept really well last night! Was lovely.

I miss driving

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

It will be such a special Christmas for you all this year. :)

I had my term plus appointment yesterday. Baby was very active, she said its a wriggler!!! Lol. Didn't have a sweep as midwife felt it was only two days since I had one and there was an improvement in the second from the first. Booked for an induction on 28th december if haven't gone before then. Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Good luck with everything! Exciting! Are you pleased to have an induction date now? So hopefully by next week, LO will be here! Yey :)

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you chick!! I am yeah, I also feel better after the appointment and the induction being explained in full.

As you say we will meet our baby by next weekend. That's the way to look at it now. :) xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

What will they do at the induction, and how overdue will you be?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Monitor baby and then insert a pessary to try and kick start labour/contractions. They will do this twice, three times at most and if agreed by a dr. If this doesnt work, I'll have to have a c section.
Xxxx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I will be 12 days overdue the day I go in xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Ah I was 12days over with Casey too, didn't have her til 14days over though. They gave me 5 bloody pessaries! Then broke my waters at 1cm n put me on a hormone drip for 12hours of contractions before givin me a section when they discovered she was in distress!

Ohh its Christmas! Merry Christmas everyone!

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Cymrublonde - if you haven't already had baby, good luck with induction!

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi Jadey - thank you for your message. 

Sorry for delay in posting on here.
We had our baby!!! :)) 

We had a little girl and on Christmas Day! We have only today decided on her name, Freya. I had a natural birth and she was the first baby to be born on Christmas Day!!

She is beautiful and I absolutely love having her here!! :))))

Merry Christnas girls ! :)
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Yay! Congratulations hun!

My friend s niece is called Freya :) what a pretty name. Funnily enough she was a christmas day baby too.

Oh what a lovely present!! Are you able to upload a pic?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you very much!! We thought of it as a pretty name too and that's the sort of name we wanted once we met her. :)

I will post the whole birth story tomorrow and some pics for you babes , thank you. 
I know I am probably biased, but I think she is very pretty and I am absolutely in love with her. :)
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Looking forward to reading birth story & seeing the pics !! :) 

Hope you're enjoying motherhood

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Hi all,

I cannot quite believe I am writing this after reading so many of them over the past few months, but our baby girl has arrived into the world and did so in style picking Christmas Day!! 

My contractions started Christmas Eve, around lunch time while my husband and I were in Tesco. They weren't very painful at this stage and were not regular enough to do much about. That evening as has become tradition when Christmas is spent in Wales not Ireland ( we alternate years as my husband is Irish) we spent the afternoon/evening at my sisters with my family and she had made a beautiful meal. 
The contractions started to get slightly stronger and more regular as the evening went on (about 9 minutes apart by around half 7pm). We left there at about 8 and I only live about a 2 minute walk away. By about 9pm and after a bath to try and ease the pain, they were more painful and between 6 and 9 minutes apart. 
I phoned the hospital who said to come in once the contractions were 3 minutes apart or I was unable to cope with the pain. I tried to have a bit of a sleep thinking if it was labour I may be glad of that. Within minutes of getting into bed a contraction came and it was very painful and after that they were about 3/4 minutes apart. I kept feeling the need to poo(sorry if tmi) and the last time I went to the toilet to poo at about 12 I heard an almighty gush and it was my waters. 
We decided to head to the hospital and I was examined at 1am and was 6cm dilated. 

My gorgeous baby girl was the first baby born on Christmas Day weighing 6 lbs 12 and I somehow pushed her into the world with no pain relief. 

I am still very sore, but can't feel it when I look at her! :)
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks for posting your story! Many congratsss :) 

How is little one through the night. Are you breastfeeding?

Hope you're gettin some sleep!

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you!!! :)
I breast fed all day for the first day. Freya was very mucusy and wouldn't take and got quite upset. The hospital advised me to stay in and have help feeding that night. I didn't want to as it was Christmas night but knew itd be best for Freya. 
We tried bottle feeding then and to be honest it is working for us all really well.i

I have attached some pics.
Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cymrublonde

And another x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jadey-x

She's gorgeous! Well done!! :) 

I'm totally knackered today! 2 tough nights in a row with Hayley & then just Casey being demanding through the day when I've got little energy is so difficult. I can't wait until I can drive again, its been too long!

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you very much. :)
Freya isn't sleeping at night really apart from the odd hour. I am really tired today bit genuinely loving it all. :)))

How much longer until you can drive?

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

She'll be 6 weeks on jan 9th so that's when I can start driving again. I feel like I'd be fine to drive now but I'm not sure I'd be insured until 6 weeks anyway so ill just leave it until then!

Happy New Year!! 

Just up atm feeding little one. Been a better night sleep wise tonight to the last couple, so that's a nice relief. Did you do anything special for new yrs? I had a glass of wine with OH, we watched a film n I napped on sofa til midnight, hehe

Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Cymrublonde! What an amazing story!


----------



## babyfeva

How are you Jade? Baby Eddie is still waking every 1-2 hours at night! When will this get better??


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi julia, I'm well thank you :) 

I've found last couple of nights that hayleys been a bit more relaxed with a little bath before bed. Ill give her a feed then a warm bath with some bedtime bath squeezed in, a little massage with bedtime baby lotion, dressed into pjs then a cuddle until she settles.. She seems to have slept a tiny bit better at night for having it but she's not a terrible sleeper generally speaking anyway

Is he awake less during the day or about the same day and night?

Xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi julia, I'm well thank you :) 

I've found last couple of nights that hayleys been a bit more relaxed with a little bath before bed. Ill give her a feed then a warm bath with some bedtime bath squeezed in, a little massage with bedtime baby lotion, dressed into pjs then a cuddle until she settles.. She seems to have slept a tiny bit better at night for having it but she's not a terrible sleeper generally speaking anyway

Is he awake less during the day or about the same day and night?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you baby feva. :) how is your little one doing?

We had a nice New Year's Eve, we had a tale away and I had a glass of wine, my husband a beer and then we had a glass of champagne that was there since my 30th in June and we were pregnant then.
It was really nice to be able to celebrate together. :)))
Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

That sounds lovely, glad you had a nice eve!

I'm having trouble feeding my bub today.. She's having half her bottle, sitting up for a burp then refusing the rest of her feed despite acting hungry.. Not sure what to do? I changed her bottle & I've offered her water n I'm gettin the same crying reaction.

She's not been too well last couple of days, bit of a cough n cold, I dunno if that might be why, just not really sure what to do next 

Hope evrybody is well :)

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Ah jadey, it is so worrying when they won't eat and more so when you don't know why. :( 
As you say though it could be because she is feeling under the weather with her cold.

How much is she taking?
Maybe keep an eye on it and speak to a midwife if you're still concerned. Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

I think she's taking enough, she had 3oz of both of the bottles she didn't wanna go back to but usually has 5oz a feed. She's drunk a little more this eve but might mention it to the health visitor 2mz because I wanna go get her weighed, so I'll see if they have any advice to offer I suppose

I think its more that she's usually such a good eater that the minute she don't want as much, I'm starting to worry. Its probably mainly to do with her being a little under the weather!

Its horrible this time of year for bugs n colds and everything. My little Caseys already had a couple of ear infections and she's got a cough atm

OH nipped to asda earlier and came back with a pack of triple choc muffins! What a treat! Must get on a diet soon though.. Hehe

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Ah love her!! I think you're right, it's once things are different to the norm you worry.

Freya has gone from tking 3oz to about 1 and a half. I am not too worried as she is taking that amount every two hours rather than every four but I will all to the midwife too when we next see her to make sure she is string enough. It is a constant worry isn't it being a mum!! Lol.
I am tired today as she woke every two hours for a feed and wouldn't settle after 5am. It is great at moment as my husband is off work and so is such a wonderful help through the night and day. Will be hard when he goes back to work. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

When is he back to work? I am finding it tough with the two girls when I've had little sleep and OH is at work.. Just need to get into a proper routine really in time, I think that'll help

Have you taken little one out anywhere yet?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

He is back a week Tuesday, so we still have all of next week.

I bet you find it tough with the two, especially before a routine is established.
Does your oh work just in the week?

We have, a few times. I felt if was important to get Freya used to being out in pram and different places as well as me so when my husband is back in work I feel confident to do such things on my own.
Have you gone far? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah OH works mon- fri, so we've got evenings and weekends together.

I've had a couple of little wanders with the buggy but mainly go places in the car. Love getting out n about!

Just got in from OHs parents. Had dinner over there, so that was nice. But hayleys slept loooads today! So probs in for a long night..

Are you having a nice weekend?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I live getting out and about with Freya too. :)
We visited my Bampa today and he met Freya, we had a lovely day. She slept loads too!! She still is, so I think it'll be a long night.... May catch you on here later! Hehe.

What are your plans tomorrow?
Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Got to bed at 12.30 n she was up at half 3 & half 6, but only for about 40mins a time so not too bad! She was up for the day at 9.30 but my other little princess got up at 7.30 today. Luckily OH sorted out her breakfast so I got a little lie in with Hayley.

No plans at all today, just gonna relax as much as possible I think, I can drive again next week :) I've missed it so much!

Do you have any plans for the day?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Ah that isn't too bad at all. :)
Sounds like a nice day too, relaxing family time.... Did you enjoy?

We had two sets of visitors which was lovely. My mam text to ask if we wanted a chicken dinner and rather than take a plate from them, we went to them (they only live a street away) and had food and spent a few hours there with them. It was really nice and unplanned. :)
Freya slept the whole time we were there!!! Hehe.

Xxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Aw that sounds really lovely, glad you had a nice time :) we had a really relaxin day, great way to end the week! 

Going to try n book hayleys 6 week check 2mz, she'll be 6 weeks weds, can't believe how quick that's gone!! 

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Glad you had a relaxing time too. :)

Freya was weighed today by the health visitor. She was 6 pounds 12 born and weighed 6 15 today. She is two weeks old tomorrow and they are really pleased with her. :)

Time is flying isn't it!!
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Aww bless her, she must be tinsy! But blimey do they grow quick.. Hayleys outgrown newborn clothes now and is in 0-3. Couldn't book her 6week check until the 25th so got a little bit of a wait. Might go to baby clinic thursday day afternoon, see what little chunk weighs now.

I've just ordered a single MAM bottle online to see if it'll help with the excessive amounts of dribbley milk she produces every feed due to her tongue tie.. If it makes a dramatic difference then that'd be great, but didn't wanna go buying a whole new set in case it makes no difference whatsoever!! Using Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles currently. Hope feeding is going well for you

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

She looks tiny!! She has a really small head (as I do) and I think that makes her look smaller. She is very dainty looking, like a little doll. 

Ah i hope they work for you, let me know.
Feeding is going well thank you, she is taking a little bit more this week and sleeping for a little bit longer which is great and hopefully means that she is establishing a bit if a routine.

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

That's good to hear! Its amazing how much you appreciate the extra hour or so of unbroken sleep when you have a new baby, lol

Hayley had been rather unsettled throughout the whole day yesterday, but just went 7hours through the night without a bottle! I was amazed looking at the time just now.

Caseys back at nursery today, and I can drive again! Might actually be able to get some bits round the house done today.. Hehe

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

It really does!! Four hours of straight sleep feels amazing after it being every two! 

How did Caseys first day back at nursery go?
Hope you're ok.

Freya had her hearing test today and passed with no concerns which is good news. :)
Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Yeah really good, she had a great time :)

Brilliant news about Freyas hearing test going well! Hayley had hers while we were still in hosp actually, all ok, so that's good.

Got little chunk weighed today, she's now 11lb 6oz! That MAM bottle I ordered worked brilliantly for the dribbling issue, so I've ordered a bunch of bigger bottles plus size 2 teats as I think ill need them soon. Can't WAIT for them to come. I've been making a bunch of feeds in the TT bottles and re-sterilising and transfering milk into the MAM bottle everytime as its SO much better, so I'm pleased about that.

Friday already tomorrow! This week is flying by..

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you chick! That's good that Hayley passed gets too. It's nice not to have anything to worry about with important tests like that.

How old is Hayley now?

That's great news about the bottles, I'm really pleased. :) 

Do you have any plans this weekend? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hayleys just over 6 weeks now! Literally don't know where the time is going

Erm, no no plans as yet, be nice to just chill out with the family

What you up to the weekend

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

I bet the time is absolutely flying by!!
A nice weekend with the family sounds lovely. :)

My husband (who is Irish)'s dad and partner are over for the weekend which is lovely. They are really enjoying spending time with Freya.
We have been out shopping today and I think are out for Sunday lunch tomorrow.

Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

Awww that sounds lovely :)

I'd like to take the girls out somewhere today, not sure where yet though

Hope you have a nice lunch!

How much formula is Freya taking now, just curious

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

Thank you!! :)
Are you going to go anywhere, did you decide?

Well.... She we taking 3 oz every four hours and started looking for a bit more/more often. I increased it up 3 and a half oz to see if she'd take tht bit more and now she seems to take about 2 and half oz every two to three hours so not sure why that's changed?! Hehe xxxxxc


----------



## Jadey-x

We all had some lunch in town then went to the swimming pool. Hayley & I watched from the side while OH & Casey had a play n a swim :) Casey loved it, bless her.

Aww hehe, just likes to change her mind! Hayleys on 5oz every sort of 3 hours. Tends to go a little longer through the night, so that's handy, but she's such a little piggy!

Just changed Hayley up to size 2 nappies, she seems to be getting so big! :)

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

That sounds like lovely family time and that's what you said you wanted to do. :)

Your baby's growing up chick!!! 

We have noticed in Freya that she has grown, stretched and feels heavier when holding her etc.
Xxxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

It was a really lovely day :) 

We had snow here yesterday, did you have any? Took the girls up the shop to meet my friend who was coming over for the afternoon. Casey was dying to get out in it, hehe.

What you up to this week?

Xx


----------



## Cymrublonde

No snow. :( well areas near us did not not us. I love the snow too and always get excited and hope we have some.
Did you have a lot?

The health visitor is calling tomorrow and they will weigh Freya again. :) be interested to see what she is now.
Thursday the midwife is calling and said she will probably discharge me so that's good news hopefully in that we are doing well.

Friday I am visiting my granddad with my parents so looking forward to that. :)

What are your plans? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey-x

We didn't have THAT much snow, when it was coming down n eventually settling it seemed to be getting deeper but it wasn't all that much really n was practically cleared by last night. Its been a lot worse that's for sure!

Aww let me know what she weighs now! That'll be good if you're discharged from midwives care, hope all goes well

That sounds nice, does he live far from you? Has he met Freya yet?

Friday we're going over my mums as we usually do on a friday afternoon (as she has a half day). And also I'm looking after my friends little, almost 10month old, girl who's already walking! So that will be fun! Glad my mum will be there to lend a hand! Haha

Couple of pics from yesterday..
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130115-01168.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20130115-01171.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hello ladies,
Sorry I am so late on my baby girl's birth announcement. So here is a brief summary of my story, in case you don't remember. Hubby had 2 kids with ex and decided he would have a V. 4 years later, I came in the picture, never being a Mommy before, I wanted to have that experience. So, 6 years post V... he had the reversal.. without anesthesia at a cheap doc in the box in Oklahoma for $1500... who was INCREDIBLE (Dr. WIlson)! That was March 7th of 2011. Sept 2012 I was diagnosed with Non-hodgkins lymphoma. dec 2011 began treatments. Jan 2013 BFP, miscarried at 6 weeks. Told in March I needed different cancer treatments that would be harmful to my fertility. oncologist set up an appt for IVF consult the following week. that Thursday morning, I took a test at about 4 am, (gotta have that first morning urine! ) and it was negative. well, so I thought... I looked really hard at that test a couple of hours later and saw what almost looked like a line, with one eye squinted in the sunlight. stared at that test, all the way to to the infertility specialists office. made arrangements to begin IVF that month. got home, took another test, just to see if anything would show up. IT DID! March 2013, another BFP!!! i took tests everyday for 19 days straight to watch that line get darker and darker. (thanks to early-pregnancy-test.net for the cheap tests that worked great) I waited for treatments. Had my baby girl 4 weeks early on November 2nd, edd was Nov 30th (she was absolutely PERFECT, 5 lbs 15 oz, 18.5 in long, nursed great, no breathing problems, pushed her out in 10 minutes, eeks, the hemorrhoids were horrid for weeks. *her heart rate was in the 60's the entire 10 minutes due to compression, she HAD TO COME OUT, thank GOD for the mirror so I could tell a productive push!), to test for growth of cancer, and luckily my immune system suppressed growth during my entire pregnancy. I got to breast fed for 4 months, stored up as much milk as I could, and started treatments last Monday. Kizely Eleizabeth Jo is my little inspiration and such a miracle baby. God is so good! She is such a great baby! I will have treatments through June and we will start trying again for another baby at the beginning of next year! 

At her 4 month check up she was 13 lbs 4 oz, 24.5 in, and 41 cm around her head.
 



Attached Files:







557660_10150886629397027_897689850_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0









2 14 2013 464.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0









8 weeks 1 day old.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









newborn to 4 month comparison.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jadey-x

WOW congratulations hun! What a story, so glad everything went well! Good luck with treatment & also TTC#2!! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!

Thanks for the update :) 

Love the newborn - 4months pics with the big teddy, what a lovely idea

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babymonkey18

Is it okay if I join you ladies? I just joined BnB today, got my BFP yesterday after thinking it wasn't happening this month...still in disbelief. 26, first pregnancy, Due ~Nov 29! I plan on trying to catch up on this thread...only 37 pages ;). Congratulations to all! Praying we continue to make it through with no issues to the landmark 12 weeks.


----------



## babymonkey18

Wow, I'm silly, should have read first. The thread name showed up on recent postings, and I didn't notice this is an old thread from last year! Just ignore what I said, haha :) Congrats to you all :) :)


----------



## luz

Shey said:


> Im due Dec. 3rd!

Me too!


----------



## autumn_leaves

due November 25 :)


----------



## Halo02

I'm due 2nd December :) and found out in the early hours of this morning it's TWINS! :)


----------



## Jadey-x

congrats ladies. my baby will be one then! this thread is from last year!! hehe xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

you gals can use this thread!


----------

